# Delonghi Dedica KG521M



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Looking for a new grinder primarily for Aeropress. Unlikely in the medium term to need espresso. Lockdown seems to have upped the demand for grinders so when I find something interesting, I then have trouble actually locating it at a decent price.

The Encore is a possibility though a bit difficult to source atm. The Svart a very likely possibility (though again tricky to find in the black model). The Sage SGP a maybe if I can find it cheaper than the current best of £175 (Currys).

I keep coming across the Delonghi Dedica KG521. Obviously a very good brand and there are decent reviews on amazon etc but little mention of it amongst the coffee cognoscenti. Similar the Melitta Calibra.

Delonghi: https://www.amazon.co.uk/DeLonghi-Dedica-KG521-M-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B01KPN9K2A

Melitta: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Melitta-Grinder-Integrated-6766579-Stainless/dp/B07YZKJ6GS/

Anyone with any experience of either of these?


----------

